# Coleman Outboard



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Chinese, I know (kinda like everything else).

Anybody have any experience with one?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Long ago Coleman had a good respected name. . .and good stuff.

It sure is shameful how nowadays their product offerings are junk.

Dewalt went the same way years ago, they went from quality stuff to cheap cheap stuff.
Finally somebody woke up at Dewalt and now their offerings are good.

Will the same happen at Coleman . . . before the name is forever burried in the mud..??


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Jim-mi said:


> Long ago Coleman had a good respected name. . .and good stuff.
> 
> It sure is shameful how nowadays their product offerings are junk.
> 
> ...


I had a Coleman cordless drill. I think I sunk close to a hundred into it with replacement batteries (which were junk too) before I could no longer get the batteries and thus it was rendered useless. Then I got a Rockwell cordless with lithium battery - I never am without a drill now since the drill lasts for many hours on a battery and each battery recharges in about 45 minutes. $150 for the Rockwell. And the Rockwell can bore 3/8" holes through 4+" of wood and will even tackle some light steel and concrete. The Coleman might tackle 1" of wood, and not for very long. I think I know which was the better bargain for me. 

Part availability might be something you should consider. The lack of batteries finished off my drill - will the lack of parts finish off your motor? You might be better served with a used motor at an equivalent price.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

They use Yamaha fuel connectors. Made by Yamaha? 

The Colemans are 4 cycle. The old 2 cycle were lighter for the same horse power. I like the lighter weight for a 4 or 5 horse that you are going to be taking off and putting on the boat often. 

Outboards get very little use. I am not afraid to buy used. Used are way cheaper too. I have an Evinrud 4 horse. 2 cylinder, 2 stroke with a folding shaft and weedless skeg. It does just fine when I use the small 14 foot lightweight aluminum boat.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHWOfC3qe3g[/ame]


----------

